
Ask HN: How to Get Started with Agriculture? - jforjuancho
At my current location, farming land is plentiful, cheap and quite fertile. How can I make the most out of it?
======
rdtwo
You don’t. There is almost no profit in agriculture for farmers. Your best bet
is provide high quality specialty organic foods to local restaurants farmers
markets and csa then and run workshops and videos selling services teaching
others how to do small scale farming. Still you will probably earn less per
hour than a fast food worker in Seattle.

------
Gustomaximus
Things like terrain, climate, capital and time you have, labor costs, water
access, routes to market are huge. You can't answer this without knowing far
more.

See what other locals are doing. Probably something similar.

------
dperezc
Where is this place at? I work in agriculture. You could look at the best
crops for that part of your country. If you do it right you could make good
money.

------
masnao
buy a tractor

